# The seller has listed the defective RX100 M3 I sent back



## nerwin (May 9, 2016)

I was browsing through eBay this morning and decided to check to see if the guy had listed the RX100 M3 I returned back and sure enough, he did.

This is the EXACT camera I returned as defective: Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100MIII DSC-RX100M3 Digital Camera

Here is what he wrote in the description:



> PLEASE READ FULL DESCRIPTION and See all pictures BEFORE PURCHASE. I WILL NOT ACCEPT ANY RETURN IN THIS CASE.
> 
> This is used Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100MIII  DSC-RX100M3  20.1 MP Digital Camera - black. Works great. There is no much sign of use on the body and lens is clean. There are surface scratches from everyday use on LCD display. It does not effect good view of LCD display when camera is power on (last picture). If you look for this camera (any of versions: M2, M3, M4) you know this is great performance little camera. If you do not worry about esthetic (LCD display look) you will enjoy this camera as any other great condition unit. If you are concerned about how the LCD looks vs. performance please do not buy.  Includes: camera, battery (is included, forgot to remove from camera for picture) , charger, usb cable, neck strap and manual/papers.



He doesn't mention how the camera is ummm...defective. There is something wrong either with the shutter mechanism, software or other hardware issue. But he's listing it as working good.

I'd really hate for someone else to get this camera and having to go through what I went through. I wish there was a way I could report it and let eBay know what happened and that the seller is selling a defective camera. But there doesn't appear to be.


----------



## jaomul (May 9, 2016)

The seller done right by you. At this stage I'd say it's not your concern


----------



## nerwin (May 9, 2016)

I know its not my concern anymore, but just the thought of this seller selling this defective camera to another innocent person just bugs me!


----------



## jaomul (May 9, 2016)

Your heart is in the right place, but if you worry about everything, well, you'll end up just worrying


----------



## nerwin (May 9, 2016)

Yeah...this is true.  Oh well, but I'm still going to write about my experience on my blog anyways! lol


----------



## jcdeboever (May 9, 2016)

nerwin said:


> I was browsing through eBay this morning and decided to check to see if the guy had listed the RX100 M3 I returned back and sure enough, he did.
> 
> This is the EXACT camera I returned as defective: Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100MIII DSC-RX100M3 Digital Camera
> 
> ...


This is why eBay is such a gamble. They will pass on a problem in hopes it just goes away. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcats160 (May 9, 2016)

There is always the seller feedback feature if you really need to feel like you did something.  No reason you can't slip in the fact that he re-listed a defective item with a misleading description in the feedback you leave.  I know with high-end purchases (a relative term, to be sure) I always read the negative and neutral feedback for the seller first.


----------



## nerwin (May 9, 2016)

Wildcats160 said:


> There is always the seller feedback feature if you really need to feel like you did something.  No reason you can't slip in the fact that he re-listed a defective item with a misleading description in the feedback you leave.  I know with high-end purchases (a relative term, to be sure) I always read the negative and neutral feedback for the seller first.



Besides he literally told me to not leave negative feedback. I rather get not negative feedback from him either though. Unless he can't, I don't know.


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Besides he literally told me to not leave negative feedback. I rather get not negative feedback from him either though. Unless he can't, I don't know.



Wait until the very last moment you're allowed to leave feedback, then give him a big red negative.  The idea here is he won't be able to leave you any feedback (if he hasn't already), good or bad.


----------



## nerwin (May 9, 2016)

Well, it has been sold to another victim. 

What's funny though is that I was talking about it on Twitter and eBay saw it and now I'm chatting with them and they might be investigating this matter. Because they said that it's against their policy to relist an defective item and state its working normal. 

Of course this seller would probably just get a slap on the wrist if they did find the seller at fault. Just feel bad for the next person who gets it but its no longer my problem anymore anyways.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 9, 2016)

You can leave him negative feedback. Sellers can only leave positive feedback for buyers.


----------



## jaomul (May 9, 2016)

You bought a camera, it had a problem and you got refund. I'm not sure why you want to give negative feedback. What's to say the seller didn't get a technician to go over your return unit, then re-list it.Just sayin...


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2016)

jaomul said:


> You bought a camera, it had a problem and you got refund. I'm not sure why you want to give negative feedback. What's to say the seller didn't get a technician to go over your return unit, then re-list it.Just sayin...



That may be true, but it goes to the ethics of the seller.  He listed and sold an item with issues and did not disclose them.  That transaction is what the feedback is, was, and is intended for.


----------



## waday (May 9, 2016)

nerwin said:


> Well, it has been sold to another victim.
> 
> What's funny though is that I was talking about it on Twitter and eBay saw it and now I'm chatting with them and they might be investigating this matter. Because they said that it's against their policy to relist an defective item and state its working normal.
> 
> Of course this seller would probably just get a slap on the wrist if they did find the seller at fault. Just feel bad for the next person who gets it but its no longer my problem anymore anyways.


Let us know what happens with eBay.


----------



## jaomul (May 9, 2016)

480sparky said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > You bought a camera, it had a problem and you got refund. I'm not sure why you want to give negative feedback. What's to say the seller didn't get a technician to go over your return unit, then re-list it.Just sayin...
> ...



You could be right. Also the seller could have sold something in good faith and it developed a problem. I am not playing devils advocate - I am even in a situation now where I bought a secondhand Nikon 300mm f4 AF-S lens in January that is plaguing me with autofocus issues that I have been told is a focus lens issue inside. If I could get a refund on this I'd give a triple A+ feedback to the seller, but it was a once off seller I met and it tested ok. Was it ok? seemed so but its not ok now. The feedback probably should be for transaction, yes. But like any electronic component, things happen. I am of the view that though it was inconvenient, OP was not out of pocket- positive feedback for seller


----------



## table1349 (May 9, 2016)

Sell a defective product, take it back and give a refund because it is defective, good seller

Sell a defective product, take it back and give a refund because it is defective, then resell it as working fine to another unsuspecting person with this as part of the description "_PLEASE READ FULL DESCRIPTION and See all pictures BEFORE PURCHASE. I WILL NOT ACCEPT ANY RETURN IN THIS CASE."_  = *THIEF.* 

In my part of the world we look out for others and thieves are identified as such.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 9, 2016)

In cases like that I leave a positive feedback if the Seller returns my sale without hassle ... but I do leave a feedback like ... "Camera defective, seller return was good".
That at least gives a note about a problem and the link to the item is still active in the feedback for a while.


----------



## DScience (May 10, 2016)

jaomul said:


> You could be right. Also the seller could have sold something in good faith and it developed a problem. I am not playing devils advocate - I am even in a situation now where I bought a secondhand Nikon 300mm f4 AF-S lens in January that is plaguing me with autofocus issues that I have been told is a focus lens issue inside. If I could get a refund on this I'd give a triple A+ feedback to the seller, but it was a once off seller I met and it tested ok. Was it ok? seemed so but its not ok now. The feedback probably should be for transaction, yes. But like any electronic component, things happen. I am of the view that though it was inconvenient, OP was not out of pocket- positive feedback for seller



For the life of me, I CANNOT understand how you are unable to view this situation as follows:




gryphonslair99 said:


> Sell a defective product, take it back and give a refund because it is defective, good seller
> 
> Sell a defective product, take it back and give a refund because it is defective, then resell it as working fine to another unsuspecting person with this as part of the description "_PLEASE READ FULL DESCRIPTION and See all pictures BEFORE PURCHASE. I WILL NOT ACCEPT ANY RETURN IN THIS CASE."_  = *THIEF.*
> 
> In my part of the world we look out for others and thieves are identified as such.


----------



## KC1 (May 10, 2016)

480sparky said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > You bought a camera, it had a problem and you got refund. I'm not sure why you want to give negative feedback. What's to say the seller didn't get a technician to go over your return unit, then re-list it.Just sayin...
> ...


When you sell a car, you always list every repair that was ever done to the car, or just that there are no current issues with it?


----------



## pixmedic (May 10, 2016)

KC1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...


This may not be relevant,  but when I sold my old beater mustang I actually DID list every issue and repair that I knew to be done to the car.


----------



## KC1 (May 10, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sell a defective product, take it back and give a refund because it is defective, good seller
> 
> Sell a defective product, take it back and give a refund because it is defective, then resell it as working fine to another unsuspecting person with this as part of the description "_PLEASE READ FULL DESCRIPTION and See all pictures BEFORE PURCHASE. I WILL NOT ACCEPT ANY RETURN IN THIS CASE."_  = *THIEF.*
> 
> In my part of the world we look out for others and thieves are identified as such.


Never buy anything used, you are just buying someone else's problems when you do, there is a reason it isn't good enough for them to keep or they wouldn't sell it.


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2016)

KC1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...



When I sell a car, I give the potential buyer an opportunity to look it over, ask questions, and actually take it for a test drive.  Something you really can't do when buying a camera on ebay.

You're comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## KC1 (May 10, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> KC1 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


But you did that to make it look better as in, you won't need to do this because I already did it. What about the repairs that you didn't know about? What about recalls and dealer repair bulletins that you never heard about? There has to be a point when you say, "as is".
All I am saying is, 'buyer beware', always is a good idea.


----------



## KC1 (May 10, 2016)

480sparky said:


> KC1 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Don't buy on eBay then and you don't need to worry.


----------



## pixmedic (May 10, 2016)

Dude, I love ebay. 
My used ebay successes far outweigh the few minor issues I have had over the years.


----------



## nerwin (May 10, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Dude, I love ebay.
> My used ebay successes far outweigh the few minor issues I have had over the years.



I agree, I sold nearly $25,000 worth of stuff on eBay lol.

Its just kind of crappy of a person to relist a defective item as normal working condition. Is it possible that he maybe got it worked on? Its possible, but personally, i'd disclose that the camera has been repaired.

Its okay thought, I left my feedback saying the camera was defective and of course it links to the orginal listing and also it mentions the item has been relisted. Should be interesting.


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Dude, I love ebay.
> My used ebay successes far outweigh the few minor issues I have had over the years.




++1.  I've saved thousands on ebay over the years.  A few bad ones in there, but overall it's bought me a lot of nice gear.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 10, 2016)

The OP said, "He doesn't mention how the camera is ummm...defective. There is something wrong either with the shutter mechanism, software or other hardware issue. But he's listing it as working good"

What is the actual defect?  Your comments seems very general as to the defect.  Maybe he tried the camera and it worked and figured you just don't know how to operate it.    Or maybe he reset the software.  Or maybe the memory was full or no memory card at all.

He's got 100% positive on over 400 deals.  If he was a crook generally, I doubt if he'd have 100%.  I'd be careful before I call someone a crook.  You may have made an error in operating it.

What were the actual symptoms?


----------



## nerwin (May 10, 2016)

AlanKlein said:


> The OP said, "He doesn't mention how the camera is ummm...defective. There is something wrong either with the shutter mechanism, software or other hardware issue. But he's listing it as working good"
> 
> What is the actual defect?  Your comments seems very general as to the defect.  Maybe he tried the camera and it worked and figured you just don't know how to operate it.    Or maybe he reset the software.  Or maybe the memory was full or no memory card at all.
> 
> ...



I do know how to operate it, not my first time using one.

Also..shooting indoors at 1/1000th, f/8 and ISO 125 shouldn't result in an overexposed image. Shooting outdoors at 1/2000th, f/8, ISO 125, shouldn't result in overexposed and blurry image especially when its sitting on something stable. Look it up, there are quite a few complaints of people having overexposure issues with the RX100 M3. There is something faulty with the camera. Some users on DPReview who've had this same issues sent it back to Sony and Sony said there was a fault in the lens, they replaced it and the camera worked perfect after. After returning the defective one, I got a another RX100 M3 and it doesn't have these issues at all even when the settings are exactly the same, even in same lighting conditions.

Also when chatting with the seller he said he doesn't really know anything about cameras. He's just selling them.


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2016)

AlanKlein said:


> .............He's got 100% positive on over 400 deals.  If he was a crook generally, I doubt if he'd have 100%. .....



Sellers have the option to not accept feedback when they list an item.  Choose NO when you list a known defective item.


----------



## jaomul (May 10, 2016)

What I wrote earlier was quoted by a few who disagree with me, and that is fair enough.

I do not agree with a dishonest dealer passing a defective unit on. However it is being sold as used, and it is possible that it was only a software glitch or something similar causing the issue. Sometimes even a memory card can make a camera go funny.

Also without seeing the actual camera listed now it's not 100% definite it's the same unit. Who is to say the seller didn't return it to where it was originally purchased and get a replacement (unlikely but possible)


----------



## nerwin (May 10, 2016)

jaomul said:


> What I wrote earlier was quoted by a few who disagree with me, and that is fair enough.
> 
> I do not agree with a dishonest dealer passing a defective unit on. However it is being sold as used, and it is possible that it was only a software glitch or something similar causing the issue. Sometimes even a memory card can make a camera go funny.
> 
> Also without seeing the actual camera listed now it's not 100% definite it's the same unit. Who is to say the seller didn't return it to where it was originally purchased and get a replacement (unlikely but possible)



It is the same camera. Why would he relist it using the same photos? 

Also, I've tried several memory cards. The is camera is faulty but you didn't have it, so you didn't experience the issues no matter how much I explain and share photos, I get called stupid. 

Anyways, I'm done with it.

 It's done and over with now, no longer my problem. I have one that works beautifully now.


----------



## KC1 (May 10, 2016)

I know people that have listed and sold items on eBay using manufacturers photos and also using photo's they took for more than one item, it's not uncommon, the eBay terms say not to go by photos, but go by descriptions when buying.
This is from the eBay listing help center:



> *Standard features and upgrades*





> You can add up to 12 photos for each listing.
> 
> The first photo appears in the top left of your listing and next to your item's title in search results. It's called the gallery photo.
> 
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (May 10, 2016)

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## nerwin (May 10, 2016)

Oh well, I guess im wrong.


----------



## table1349 (May 10, 2016)

KC1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > KC1 said:
> ...


This isn't rocket science.  Camera bought and returned as defective.  Seller knows it is defective and put it out on the market again as fully functional.  There are two kinds of lies in this world.  Those of commission and those of OMISSION.


----------



## table1349 (May 10, 2016)

KC1 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Sell a defective product, take it back and give a refund because it is defective, good seller
> ...


Build your house new did you?


----------

